# Aqueon Aquariums -where to order from?



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all, I am looking to order a 90g Aqueon aquarium (black trim, black silicone). But Big Als is no longer dealing with Aqueon products at all, so I am stumped as to where to special order this tank from. I have an Aqueon 150g that I ordered from them in 2008 and it is awesome. super thick glass, thick braces etc. So I want my next tank to also be an aqueon brand. not a fan of the marineland brand which is everywhere now.

Aqueon tanks are now available with black seals (finally lol) and I am looking to special order one in the next little while. See their product catalouge on their website. 

I know Petsmart carries the aqueon line, but I am not sure if they will special order a tank for me as they are quite 'corporate' and from what I have heard don't really special order in anything (but I will go talk to them and find out).

any ideas on where to order one around the GTA if my local Petsmart won't special order?

Thanks,

-12 Volt


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

talked to Petsmart in Burlington.

They will not order in any tanks, they only carry what corporate orders in for them (largest is a top fin 75g).

WTF.

anyone have any ideas of stores to try? going to call dragon, kingdom etc.
but I am not liking my chances.

maybe one from downtown TO?


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

If you haven't already, fire off an email to Aqueon - they have to have a few dealers carrying their tanks in a city the size of Toronto.
Their website says Indoor Jungle as well as Menagerie - have you tried them. I can't see Aqueon being closed out of the GTA market?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

alreu said:


> If you haven't already, fire off an email to Aqueon - they have to have a few dealers carrying their tanks in a city the size of Toronto.
> Their website says Indoor Jungle as well as Menagerie - have you tried them. I can't see Aqueon being closed out of the GTA market?


The Big Als in Hamilton was willing to order in an Aqueon tank for me about six months ago when I asked. They are not a corporate store so maybe they still deal with Aqueon.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

to the OP - you can always consider buying a Miracles aquarium - made here in Ontario and they make some nice tanks, both standard and custom. I have several and am very satisfied and would suggest many others have found the same - that would still get you away from marineland.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im at aquatic kingdom right now and thy sell the aqueon brand here. The 90g with overflow is 400$









Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for all the help. I will definitely be calling Kingdom to see about ordering in the 90g for me. 

Miracles is also an option (owned many miracles tanks over the years) but was leaning towards the aqueon tank for a few reasons:

1. trim- the trim/cross braces on aqueon's larger tanks are very beefy, the trim on my last miracles tank (a 50g breeder) was very flimsy and the cross brace actually broke during a move. granted, I don't know if my movers were rough with the tank, but I suspect not as they really babied my 150g when they moved it. 

2. foam/plywood. Miracles requires the use of foam and plywood under their tanks to validate the warranty. Aqueon tanks are the opposite - they do not recommend anything under the tank between the tank and the stand. the floating bottom design is designed to sit directly on your stand. I do not use foam and never have. so I am sort of leaning towards a tank that does not require it by design. 

3. I read on this website that they no longer do standard sizes/orders. the price list on their website is apparently outdated. so I don't really want to pay a fortune for a standard size tank if they have to 'custom' build it. but I might if I can't get the aqueon. 

Thanks everyone! wish me luck! 

-12 Volt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

You can order Aqueon 90 gallon glass aquariums from us and if you live in the Mississauga area and order before midnight tonight, I can get it delivered for FREE this Wednesday.

Miracles made. Straight Glass Tank, No Overflow

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24_96&products_id=410

or Aqueon Made, Drilled with Overflow

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24_96&products_id=639


----------

